
Security Breach and Spilled Secrets Have Shaken the N.S.A. To Its Core - misiti3780
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/12/us/nsa-shadow-brokers.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
Johnny555
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15681545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15681545)

------
gtcode
Duplicate. Vibe from comments here was clearly anti-NSA, anti-surveillance.

~~~
Johnny555
I'm not anti-NSA, I'd be pro-NSA if they actually helped improve national
security -- like by reporting discovered flaws to software makers instead of
sitting on them and keeping them quiet in the believe that no one else will
discover them.... or worse, supposedly getting (or coercing) companies to
install flaws that the NSA can exploit.

~~~
gtcode
Didn't they respond to this already? Spying is what they do, and as far as I
recall, the consensus is that they do need, per their mission, to hoard _some_
degree of zero days, but that they should not hoard so tightly. If this
understanding is wrong, I apologize.

